
Elon Musk's cool Visual Resume.This is how you Stand out - Dextercv
https://dextercv.com/tYa5GmNumJ
======
Dextercv
Hi there! Dexter is the best way to tell and share your professional story.
Elon Musk is a perfect example for that.We just went live and would love to
know what you think about Dexter.You can do that on our twitter
page.[https://twitter.com/dexter_cv](https://twitter.com/dexter_cv)

~~~
ebcode
I assume you've not gotten Elon's permission to use his likeness to sell your
product... Sorry, but this gives your product a bad vibe.

~~~
Dextercv
Hi. We are not "selling" our product..its a free service..we just used a
profile of someone we admire to show people what we mean by standing out.I
guess all the people using his photo as avators are also infringing or
manupilative?!

